# Fake drift wood



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Got the two end ones for 12.99 each. and the center for 11.99. Not bad, i might do two plants. One in between each of the three pieces of wood..........


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks good, now add some plants


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

looks sweet bro


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

what size tank is it


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

TIMZ8878 said:


> what size tank is it
> [snapback]1074528[/snapback]​


150


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn, i dont usually like fake driftwood, but that looks damn nice, throw a hole sh*t load of fake tall vals in there now, that would kick ass


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Tibs said:


> damn, i dont usually like fake driftwood, but that looks damn nice, throw a hole sh*t load of fake tall vals in there now, that would kick ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I am going tommrow. Hell this fake wood was on clearance for 12.99 i couldn't pass it up.....


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

it looks good, i have some myself and all im saying is... NEVER take them out of the tank after about a month of being in there because they straight up STINK, it will make your whole room smell like sh*t... trust me dont take em out of the tank unless your gonna run them outside right away.......


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

zrreber said:


> it looks good, i have some myself and all im saying is... NEVER take them out of the tank after about a month of being in there because they straight up STINK, it will make your whole room smell like sh*t... trust me dont take em out of the tank unless your gonna run them outside right away.......
> [snapback]1074599[/snapback]​


hashahaha, thanks for the warning.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweet set-up. Tank looks good.

What about a background?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That driftwood looks very nice. What is the deal with PetsMart not carrying real driftwood. Supposedly none of their stores sell the real stuff...which is a shame, because that means that I am going to have to order my driftwood from a big pet store such as That Fish Place in Pennsylvania....








~Taylor~


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you should add a canister to that tank brotha.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice big tank man


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

lol your feet


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

get a cannister, lose the feet


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I dont trust cans. I had two leak on me, severly too. I am going with a wet dry, unless i get convinced that the can cans are reliable. HAHAHA.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Sweet set-up. Tank looks good.
> 
> What about a background?
> 
> ...


I can't find one big enough.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i don't trust fake driftwood anymore. When i first got my pygos i went and got some identical to those and the paint started comming off. Water conditions were perfect too. So i took them back to petsmart, they were cool about it







gave my refund. just keep an eye out bro.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice fake driftwood


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks good and that is the perfect place for a tank, at the foot of your bed! Looks great!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Thank you, i just added some plants to the tank, i will add pics tonight....


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

wtf is up with the goldfish?

you better be cycling!!!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> wtf is up with the goldfish?
> 
> you better be cycling!!!
> 
> ...


yes it is my shoal of goldfish!!! Its in cycle. Here is a pic of the plants in the tank..


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

those plants helped it out alot, a nice dark blue background would look best with that i think

just make shur you dont pound a chick on that bed to hard getting that thing really rocken and smash the sh*t out of your tank
a fish tank that close to my shitty ass bed would be toast in no time


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It looks real good


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

That wood looks crazy! Does anyone know of a place in canada where I can find that or is it only sold by pet smart?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

It is made by topfin. good luck. I added some other plants, i will post a pic later. Thanks guys.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

looks pretty nice!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Cobra said:


> That wood looks crazy! Does anyone know of a place in canada where I can find that or is it only sold by pet smart?
> [snapback]1075768[/snapback]​


Big Al's might have it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

timmy said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet set-up. Tank looks good.
> ...


Why not a custom one? Not hard at all...

As for where to find that driftwood in Canada. I would just go to my local Pet Smart.







You can also order online from Pet Smart, they deliver in Canada.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

are you related to me???
Your feet look just like mine kinda freaky eh?
lol ohh yeah back to subject...

GL with your "Goldfish" shoal








Sweet looking tank! whatcha gonna put in there?


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

Serygo said:


> Sweet looking tank! whatcha gonna put in there?
> [snapback]1076323[/snapback]​


same with me. 
nice symetrical tank :laugh: hope ya get rid of those goldfish soon!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i really like your tank, looks awesome!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

It is cycling, should be done anyday. I am going to put a shoal of caribe and or terns not sure yet.....


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

the plants made it look alot better... nice setup man.... and remember... DO NOT take that driftwood out..........


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

zrreber said:


> the plants made it look alot better... nice setup man.... and remember... DO NOT take that driftwood out..........
> [snapback]1077318[/snapback]​


I won't


----------

